# changing oil myself



## tony_ferguson (Nov 29, 2008)

what size socket do i need to remove the oil pan bolt?


----------



## tony_ferguson (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: changing oil myself (tony_ferguson)*

or is there a DYI first timmer on how to change the oil on a 99.5 2.0L Jetta 4 banger


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

I always thought the oil drain plug was a standard size?


----------



## kevinadamsvw (Oct 15, 2007)

19mm


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: changing oil myself (tony_ferguson)*

Changing the oil is pretty straight forward on any car. It's best to do it when the oil is warm...if it's hot, be careful. 
A little tip in removing the drain plug - if you loosen it as you would a normal bolt, oil will start drooling down pretty quickly and you will get oil all over your hands. If you keep upward pressure on the bolt as you unscrew it you will minimize the mess (once loose, you can remove it with your fingers)...when you get to the end of the threads you just pull it out of the way and out comes the oil.
You will likely need a filter wrench to get the old one off but don't use the wrench to tighten it. Take the new filter, rub some new oil on the rubber seal and hand tighten until snug - that's all you need. Don't overtighten the drain plug either - there is a torque spec (as for any bolt) but you can strip it if you really wrench the thing too tight.


----------



## gruppe-b (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: changing oil myself (tony_ferguson)*

usually it's a 19MM for the drain plug..unless it's been stripped before and replaced with some other size bolt.i don't know.


----------

